# Whats the deal with this lil wayne hullabaloo?



## dannyking (Feb 14, 2009)

its just plain rubbish in my opinion. Not meaning to offend anyone here but its talentless tripe. Whats your take???


----------



## mr.parker (Feb 14, 2009)

most of his songs i can relate to but the others i cant are quite annoying but there is allot of tallent in what he does he writes some pretty good and tastful medaphores and rhymes and its not hard but still takes time and practice and on top of that you got to have a great vocabulary to put words, rhymes, medaphores, fealings, ect into a few sentances


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 14, 2009)

mr.parker said:


> most of his songs i can relate to but the others i cant are quite annoying but there is allot of tallent in what he does he writes some pretty good and tastful medaphores and rhymes and its not hard but still takes time and practice and on top of that you got to have a great vocabulary to put words, rhymes, medaphores, fealings, ect into a few sentances


lol @ wayne having a vast vocabulary


----------



## R$45 (Feb 15, 2009)

for real....him getting 8 grammy nominations - ridiculous.....no wonder lupe wanted out.


----------



## soryu (Feb 16, 2009)

i do not care for little wayne. 
yeah, rubbish tripe.
i don't know how people like his music it's fu***n stupid.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah I never really got the whole craze, its all a matter of opinion though


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 16, 2009)

commercial garbage; like everything else on e*m*p*t*y-*v*


----------



## mr.parker (Feb 16, 2009)

well instead of being negative lets share our fav. artists


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Feb 17, 2009)

Lil Wayne is a good rapper. Sure his music isn't always exactly deep or meaningful but the man has sick rhymes that are cleaver and unique. What really makes Lil Wayne a standout is his delivery. On every song Lil Wayne does his delivery for the beat is amazing. Its like the lead guitarist finding the perfect lick for a rhythm section.


----------



## mr.parker (Feb 17, 2009)

thank you some body is a positive stoner


----------



## cookin (Feb 23, 2009)

love his music, fair enough if you don't. the guy works ridiculously hard and deserves eveything he gets. come on it pretty good to have released a tune at 12


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 24, 2009)

cookin said:


> love his music, fair enough if you don't. the guy works ridiculously hard and deserves eveything he gets. come on it pretty good to have released a tune at 12


he rapped better at 12, then he does now.

i fux wit his old music, but the shit he been putting out in the last couple years is complete garbage.


----------



## LILJOHN (Feb 24, 2009)

if you like hip hop then you have to appreciate what lil wayne has done. alot of his new shit is clubby and is for record sales. i mean comon everyone knows he cant sing but his rock albumb that is coming out will still go plat. anyone who can sell a million copys in a week is doing somthing right


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 25, 2009)

LILJOHN said:


> if you like hip hop then you have to appreciate what lil wayne has done. alot of his new shit is clubby and is for record sales. i mean comon everyone knows he cant sing but his rock albumb that is coming out will still go plat. anyone who can sell a million copys in a week is doing somthing right


record sales dont equal QUALITY. it just means he went more POP, he made his music change for the mainstream.

and his rock album may not come out, i heard the record execs dont want him to release the rock album. if i can the link, i'll post it...

EDIT:


> When you&#8217;re a bonafide star, you pretty much get your way. Unless of course your way could possibly get in the way of the cash flow that is. Recently it was announced that Lil Wayne&#8217;s rock album, &#8220;Rebirth&#8221;, had been pushed back from April 7th to May 9th. He announced his plans to do an entire rock n roll album in addition to the release of the Carter V early this year, much to the surprise of his loyal fans who are used to hearing him stick to rapping. Well now I am getting some word that this was not just a standard push back but a direct signal from Wayne&#8217;s record label, Universal, that they are not rocking with him on this project.
> 
> The Carter III was the top selling album of the year and pretty much Universal Music&#8217;s cash cow of last year. They want to do everything to keep Wayne in the top position he is in right now and avoid anything that could knock him from that spot. Word is the top brass at Universal think that this rock album would be a failure and would make the rap world look at Wayne even more sideways than most of us already do. People tell me top execs at Universal have tried to talk to Wayne several times and explain to him that this album is not a reality, but of course those convos are to no avail. Word is that they let his manager, Cortez Bryant, know that if Wayne doesn&#8217;t brighten up they have to turn into Mr. Evil Record Company and just tell him it&#8217;s never going to be released.


LINK


----------



## cookin (Feb 25, 2009)

fucking dicks i was looking forward to that, i'm sure he'll find a way though.

oh yeah your right about him moving into pop, but i've got no problem admitting i like some pop as well, still feel he adds to it though, he not bland


----------



## atticusfinch1202 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, so I came across this thread and I figured I had to share my piece. I've loved music since I can remember and I listen to quite a variety of it. The only thing I want to hear in music is talent (in its genre). This is something I've thought about a lot, but I have to say that in my opinion, Wayne is by far the best rapper right now. What some of you are forgetting (and the reason why I think some of you don't like his music) is Weezy's attitude. He believes he is the best rapper alive, and he doesn't give a fuck what anyone else thinks or says. He says and raps whatever the fuck he wants. He knows he's good, and he'll be cocky about it. I think everyone should let that be his thing (I mean, it is what makes him Weezy Fuckin Baby), instead of criticizing him for it, AND even if you don't agree with that, do yourself a favor and download Da Drought 3. It is, hands down, the best rap album from front to back. You can argue that Wayne isn't the best, or that you wouldn't put him as your number one (and say the typical "Pac is better, Big is better," yada yada), but taking into consideration an entire album, every single song, and account for the flow, the style, the voice, the rhymes, the vocab and the fun you can have listening to it, Drought 3 not only takes the cake, it runs off with the entire fucking bakery. More recently, as in Carter III and this new rock album, yeah, they suck. You have to hand it to 3Peat, A Milli, and La La, but that's it, the rest of it truely is garbage, BUT that's only because the true, good Carter III songs were leaked on the internet for a year before the Carter III was released. If you're a true weed smoker, and you enjoy doing some bumpin when your high just cruising around, songs like Lightin Up (La La La), Living for Dying (or "I Feel Like Dying"), The Zoo, Smokin (or "Smoke That Kush"), and For the World will slip you into one of the best highs you've ever had. These all should have been on C3. Anyway, my point is, try and respect him for the attitude he's developed and the flow he's got. The man actually is kind of intelligent; his rhymes are extremely witty and his vocabulary is endless. Kudos to you Wayne. Keep it up.


----------



## cookin (Feb 26, 2009)

just downloaded that drought 3, its sick. love the one over the kanye beat. Its ridiculous how many mixtapes he puts out


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

its all about where your from i live in the north east usa and its not our thing i can tell you that! "i aint never been to waynes world"


----------



## Tizzle312 (Feb 26, 2009)

lil wayne actually does have a alot of talent but a lot of his mainstream songs are fuckin gay as hell like mrs officer 
but regardless off that he is INSANE on the mic , and i hate when people say lil wayne is wack but lupe fiasco is good 
FUCK LUPE FIASCO that guy is so terrible its not even funny


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lupe fiasco might not be your cup of tea but he is the truth . Real talk. No comercial bs just hot rhymes and intellegent thoughts.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Lupe fiasco might not be your cup of tea but he is the truth . Real talk. No comercial bs just hot rhymes and intellegent thoughts.


co fuckin sign!!!!! +rep

ppl dont like lupe cuz he is intelligent!!! listen to "dumb it down" and see if you can understand that.


----------



## cookin (Feb 26, 2009)

dumb it down, now theres something we can agree on, what a tune


----------



## Polak50 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't stand the guy. I heard he is like 5 feet tall. I miss the good rap. Three six Mafia, Tupac, Ole Dirty Bastard (LOL), and crunchy black. Every mainstream rapper out there right now I think they suck...beats are poppin but producers make them.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 26, 2009)

his early stuff was good. the last 3 years have been nightclub trash.

shorties in the club, 
bottle full of bubb,
something something,
lovely lady lines?

those are some shit lyrics.
this shit cannot compare to his earlier unheralded works. his beat used to be all Manny Fresh, and they were nice. who is doing his tracks now? def not manny or dre


----------



## atticusfinch1202 (Feb 26, 2009)

I like Lupe, he's got some good songs here and there. Go Go Gadget Flow is pretty sick, and so is Happy Industries.

And I don't know what you're consider north east, but your from Garden State? Not exactly north east cuzbohl...oh, I get it, you must be from..sorry it's hard to say this and not cringe..North Jersey. I don't know how it is up there in New York's toilet, but down here in South Jersey, we're all about the Weezy.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Feb 26, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> co fuckin sign!!!!! +rep
> 
> ppl dont like lupe cuz he is intelligent!!! listen to "dumb it down" and see if you can understand that.


people dont like Lupe cause hes intelligent ???
dat doesnt make sense , if anything people should like him if hes intelligent 
but its not that 
its just hes not good in my opinion , i came to that conclusion after hearing all his songs 

the thing with wayne is he comes out with wack ass shit , but then he comes out with something sooo insane that it just makes up for the garbage 

lupe is just garbage , he tries so hard to sound intelligent that it comes out horrible , its like a blind kid trying to win a starring contest with the sun


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

Tizzle312 said:


> people dont like Lupe cause hes intelligent ???
> dat doesnt make sense , if anything people should like him if hes intelligent
> but its not that
> its just hes not good in my opinion , i came to that conclusion after hearing all his songs
> ...


i should have said they dont like him cuz they cant understand his lyrics. he is intelligent, and doesnt dumb down his lyrics.

its like Jay said in "Moment of Clarity"



> *I dumb down for my audience
> And double my dollars*
> They criticize me for it
> Yet they all yell "Holla"
> ...


Lupe has the skill to sell 5mill, but he hasnt sold out....

EDIT: have you listened to his '1st & 15th' mixtape series? after i heard those i started fuckin wit his music.


----------



## Herbal Overdoser (Feb 28, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> lol @ wayne having a vast vocabulary


x2...he claims he's one of the best lyricists around, but he has no rap skill whatsoever...I could out rap lil wayne, and I'm an 18 year old white kid. He makes ill beats though, and these days thats all that matters to record companies, cause club music is what sells, and drunk girls in clubs don't listen to lyrics.


----------



## DWR (Mar 1, 2009)

Herbal Overdoser said:


> x2...he claims he's one of the best lyricists around, but he has no rap skill whatsoever...I could out rap lil wayne, and I'm an 18 year old white kid. He makes ill beats though, and these days thats all that matters to record companies, cause club music is what sells, and drunk girls in clubs don't listen to lyrics.



canibus is a sick rapper... 

as for little wayne his voice sounds like his still a little boy..... evry mixtape that has a pic of him makes me wana  


sorry.... this comes in mind :

[youtube]dDvg0grHFuc[/youtube]

got to love sean


----------



## dannyking (Mar 1, 2009)

So you guys actually believe lil wayne actually produces his own music??He probably doesn't even write half his own Lyrics. Its absolute trash and I have no idea why anyone would like this tripe. I;'d put him in the same league as Miley Cirus. I too have been listening and producing music for years. I know good music when I hear it and this doesn't qualify as good.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 1, 2009)

dannyking said:


> So you guys actually believe lil wayne actually produces his own music??He probably doesn't even write half his own Lyrics. Its absolute trash and I have no idea why anyone would like this tripe. I;'d put him in the same league as Miley Cirus. I too have been listening and producing music for years. I know good music when I hear it and this doesn't qualify as good.


I know he dont produce music, all he produces is fuckin noise trash. And hes one of the rappers that is too good to write down lyrics... hes just babbles whatever comes out of his mind, like it 'sposed to make him so great.


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 1, 2009)

total fucking garbage man.... my kids will get slapped if i catch em listenin to that crap. jk about the slap but its not even music. he just makes stupid sounds to a beat, you cant even understand half of what he says, he make up words and shit.


----------



## cookin (Mar 2, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> I know he dont produce music, all he produces is fuckin noise trash. And hes one of the rappers that is too good to write down lyrics... hes just babbles whatever comes out of his mind, like it 'sposed to make him so great.


yeah pretty sure he doesn't produce so the guy sayiing the only reason he is big is because of that doesn't know what he's talking about, and i don't think anyone writes his shit for him either, i'm sure there might be people in the studio that will be like "how about this" but thats how pretty much everyone works.

if you all think he's so talentless and you are all better than him, where are your millions? Or is the game rigged. I'm sure there is a lot of fucking over in the industry but come on.

Oh yeah that thing about him not writing his lyrics down could be true, whatever, but reminded me of that video on youtube of jay-z and timbaland in the studio, they crack me up, i thought jay-z looked really uninspired but perks right up after hearing the beat for dirt off your shoulders lol. but yea realised after that he looks that way cause he is constantly checking how he can work tunes. watch it, funny and inspiring to see them "working"


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 2, 2009)

he's got 1 or 2 songs that are sick like "my dj" and "kush". other than those i dont like any of his musac.


----------



## sandmonkey (Mar 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> canibus is a sick rapper...


hellz yeah! Rip the Jacker was such a sick album; especially with Stoupe on the beats.

There's still real rap out there. You just gotta look for it


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 2, 2009)

cookin said:


> yeah pretty sure he doesn't produce so the guy sayiing the only reason he is big is because of that doesn't know what he's talking about, and i don't think anyone writes his shit for him either, i'm sure there might be people in the studio that will be like "how about this" but thats how pretty much everyone works.
> 
> if you all think he's so talentless and you are all better than him, where are your millions? Or is the game rigged. I'm sure there is a lot of fucking over in the industry but come on.
> 
> *Oh yeah that thing about him not writing his lyrics down could be true, whatever, but reminded me of that video on youtube of jay-z and timbaland in the studio, they crack me up, i thought jay-z looked really uninspired but perks right up after hearing the beat for dirt off your shoulders lol. but yea realised after that he looks that way cause he is constantly checking how he can work tunes. watch it, funny and inspiring to see them "working"*


wayne thinks he is jay z... jay dont write nothin down, and his music come out good. wayne dont write nothin down, and his music sucks. thats the difference.


----------



## sandmonkey (Mar 2, 2009)

cookin said:


> if you all think he's so talentless and you are all better than him, where are your millions?


I'm sorry but that's a really stupid argument. True art (including music!) is for the soul, from the soul; not from the marketing departments of big, commercial record labels. Lil Wayne is just one example of how money can turn supposed artists into tools for the media corporations. They couldn't care less about art and talent. They just wanna dumb-down the population by imposing such garbage on us and creating mindless trends that appeal to young punks.


----------



## cookin (Mar 2, 2009)

trust me i know what you are saying, maybe the millions thing is over the top but surely you must get my point, he has talent loads of people say they like his first few albums, so to say that he is purely fabricated is ridiculous, i admit his rhymes aren't always exactly deep lol but i think they are entertaining and just generally like him, and no i wasn't influenced by mtv blah blah blah. 

the reason i think you all seem to be so hellbent on discrediting him is becuase some of the stuff he does is very poppy, which you all don't like, and he is associated with rap. he is what blink 182 is to punk but a bit more extreme, as he also does sick mixtape stuff along with his pop.

trust me i'm really not trying to make you all like him, just would like people to accept people can like him


----------



## dannyking (Mar 4, 2009)

I accept that people can like him. I just don't accept that people DO like him. You should all stop acting like scene kids and make your own opinion up about music. And I quote :
''Not everyone understands house music it's a spiritual thing, a body thing, a soul thing'' This is true about every genre.


----------



## DWR (Mar 4, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> hellz yeah! Rip the Jacker was such a sick album; especially with Stoupe on the beats.
> 
> There's still real rap out there. You just gotta look for it



^^ word, used to listen to that album allot going to college on the train... sick motherfucker he is ^^


----------



## Ragoozo (Mar 4, 2009)

tupac for life, west side till i die cKcKcK


----------



## cookin (Mar 4, 2009)

dannyking said:


> You should all stop acting like scene kids and make your own opinion up about music.


I have made up my own opinion, thats my point, i'm not a "scene kid". I listen to anything i like, hip hop, dubstep, dnb, rock, house, breaks.............the list goes on, lil wayne happens to be one that i like


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 8, 2009)

i love how people strive to be the opposite of the mainstream. if he didnt get so dam popular you would probly like him. quit hatin on the people who make it big.


----------



## dannyking (Mar 8, 2009)

There are a lot of people who have made it big that i admire. Ian Brown, Kings of Leon, The Beastie Boys, John Digweed and hell I even like Kylie's music. But this crap???


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 8, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> i love how people strive to be the opposite of the mainstream. if he didnt get so dam popular you would probly like him. quit hatin on the people who make it big.


i have no problem with him bein as popular as he is now, i just wish he would have kept the same quality of music he had before. the "bigger" he got, the shittier his music became. "the block is hot" album is FIRE!!!! i fucked wit "carter i & ii" but the music he puts out now aint shit.

so yea, stop tryin to label every1 as a "hater"


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 8, 2009)

cannibus has the G-lock on tha B-lock. i hope he finds wayne and makes him suck his C-ock


----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont know but does he even right his own stuff? Just Posing a question.


----------



## Mr.EyezLayLow (Mar 9, 2009)

Come On Give The Guy Some Credit...He's Worked His Ass Off To Be Where He's At
The Guy Sold Over A Million Copies Of His Latest Album In 1 Week
How Many Artists Can Say They Have Achieved That.....?

Plus He Smokes Some Bomb Ass Green!!!


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 9, 2009)

Lil Wayne is Not the Best but Hes in My Top 5. I Agree with This Guy Drought 3 is A Mixtape to Look Into, Pure Fire All the Way Through. During His Career Hes Had His Ups and Downs... but Who Hasn't? A Few Corny Raps Don't make Him A Shity Rapper... I mean Think About it... Hes Been Spittin Publicly Since He was 12... You expect Him to Spit Fire Forever? 

Carter III Might not Have Been At His Peak but the Songs That Were Hot Weren't Just Hot They were on Fire. 



And.... I Smoke That Kush...


----------



## Mr.EyezLayLow (Mar 9, 2009)

And.... I Smoke That Kush...[/quote]

and i ball like swoosh


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 9, 2009)

Mr.EyezLayLow said:


> Come On Give The Guy Some Credit...He's Worked His Ass Off To Be Where He's At
> The Guy Sold Over A Million Copies Of His Latest Album In 1 Week
> How Many Artists Can Say They Have Achieved That.....?
> 
> *Plus He Smokes Some Bomb Ass Green*!!!


this is my problem with most of his fans... they say "wayne is the greatest rapper alive, and he smokes the best!!!"

WAT THE FUCK do that have to do with his rap skills? ALOT of yal that like wayne, wanna BE HIM, and that turns into the dickridin that i see.

"lil wayne smokes the rarest weed in the world, so he the best rapper ever! yea!!" *FUCK OUTTA HERE!!!!!*

WAyne has had 2plus years of WACK raps & rhymes & metaphors... not just a few. more like a few years worth of wack shit. yal must be young, cuz his shit aint even hip hop.


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^I mean... I Dont Even Feel THAT Deep on The Subject. But Im Sayin He Aint BAD, Somewhere in MY Top 5 Chillin. Over the Past 2-3 I Wouldnt Say he Had Corny Raps... Yeah Once Apon A Time There was A Hot Boyz and He Doesnt Spit The Same as He Did Back Then But how Can You Forget All Those Hot Songs on Drought 3, Drought is Over Pt. 1-2-3-4, Carter 2-3, LilWeezyana, Dedication 2-3 ECt.Ect. I mean how Can You Knock A Guy with So Much Talent?


----------

